# Luftwaffe and German Documents



## Micdrow (Dec 30, 2007)

A collection of Luftwaffe and German documents that Ive collected from a variety of sources. I wont get them all uploaded today but this is a start.

Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Rugger (Dec 31, 2007)

awesome as always Micdrow!

many thanks


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2007)

Well for the most part thats all I have, add on's welcome!!!

Enjoy


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, M, this will definately help my little research project.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2008)

awesome stuff Micdrow!


----------



## ppopsie (Jan 19, 2008)

IT IS SO NICE! So nice that I hardly get time to modeling. Thanks!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 19, 2008)

Added a couple more files, Luftwaffe in the Med and Luftwaffe air sea rescue.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 19, 2008)

I have been told that there is no such thing as pilots notes in the LW like there was in allied forces is this true and if there are it was put together post war to fill a need can anyone verify this


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 20, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> I have been told that there is no such thing as pilots notes in the LW like there was in allied forces is this true and if there are it was put together post war to fill a need can anyone verify this



I would tend agree with you statement that there really was no such thing as pilot notes for the German side. At least I have never seen any. Which defiantly does not mean anything. 

I thought I had a modern day cheat sheet for a Bf-109 but currently cant find it. If I do I will post it. Hopefully some one will have more on the subject because it is interesting and I have to wonder why not?


----------



## Juha (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks alot, Micdrow!
Seems to be very interesting material.

Juha


----------



## Kurfürst (Sep 17, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> I have been told that there is no such thing as pilots notes in the LW like there was in allied forces is this true and if there are it was put together post war to fill a need can anyone verify this



Pilot notes? Definietely there has been, but I only have for the Bf 109 - its called *Bedienungsvorschrift* ("operating/servicing instructions"). 
Its actually the same content as pilots notes - how to take off, what to do before a dive, how to make an emergency landing etc.

Usually though, what you find on the net is the *Flugzeughandbuch* ("aircraft hand book"), which are the description of the aircraft and it subsystem - electric net, hydraulics, navigational equipment, that sort of thing - for the ground crew.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 17, 2008)

Kurfürst said:


> Pilot notes? Definietely there has been, but I only have for the Bf 109 - its called *Bedienungsvorschrift* ("operating/servicing instructions").
> Its actually the same content as pilots notes - how to take off, what to do before a dive, how to make an emergency landing etc.
> 
> Usually though, what you find on the net is the *Flugzeughandbuch* ("aircraft hand book"), which are the description of the aircraft and it subsystem - electric net, hydraulics, navigational equipment, that sort of thing - for the ground crew.



Very interesting Kurfurst, take a look at this. Is this one of the pilots notes. I think it came from cockpit insturments website. One of these days I need to learn a second language. 

Any one know of a program that can translate pdf files?


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 21, 2008)

Added a few more files above.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 21, 2008)

Good work, I run out of a4 paper


----------



## ppopsie (Oct 22, 2008)

Need lifetime to read all these! Thanks.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 22, 2008)

Kurfürst said:


> Pilot notes? Definietely there has been, but I only have for the Bf 109 - its called *Bedienungsvorschrift* ("operating/servicing instructions").
> Its actually the same content as pilots notes - how to take off, what to do before a dive, how to make an emergency landing etc.
> 
> Usually though, what you find on the net is the *Flugzeughandbuch* ("aircraft hand book"), which are the description of the aircraft and it subsystem - electric net, hydraulics, navigational equipment, that sort of thing - for the ground crew.


Thanks but no thanks I'll believe my sources no offence. 
The way it was described to me it was all given in class where it was and I quote "beaten into them" the pilot did not have a Pilots operating handbook


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 16, 2008)

Added a few more documents

Enjoy!!!


----------



## KrazyKraut (Jan 3, 2009)

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting 
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting 
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting 
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting 
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting 
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting 
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting 
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting 
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting 
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

Found these on another forum.
I would download them as long as they're available!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks, there are some good pics within!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you very much for sharing, this is brilliant stuff!  *curtsies*


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 15, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Thank you very much for sharing, this is brilliant stuff!  *curtsies*



Thanks!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2009)

Holy-Fricken-Gees. Thanks Dude!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 16, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Holy-Fricken-Gees. Thanks Dude!



Your welcome, you may fiind the stickys located here very interesting then viking.

Technical - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 24, 2009)

Couple of more added on first page.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 4, 2011)

As title says.


----------



## Alexxtres (Apr 26, 2014)

That's a lot to read, but very interesting material, thanks.


----------

